# Get the kids out there....



## cgray01 (Feb 24, 2010)

I am so proud of my daughter. I tried to get my boys into it but it was a little late. The were to busy hunting the girls by then. I took my daughter one tiem (figured it would be nice to have someone else hold the light) Little did I realize she is hooked! She has her science fair project due this week and she did it on Predators. She is an awesome shot, she has her own call and I tricked her out a really nice 10/22. We need more kids in this arena folks, this is our future..


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is THEIR future!







I'm doing all I can to get my girls interested in hunting. They are 4 and 7 right now. I figure the more distractions I can introduce, the better. The last thing I want is for them to grow up and start hanging around the wrong people and getting involved in the wrong things. Hunting is just one more positive thing for them to focus on.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My son is with me Every Chance I get to get him in the Woods!! He is Hooked on Predators!! He especially likes Bobcats My Wife has killed one also!! Dont forget to get your Ladies Involved too!!


----------



## wyatt (Mar 1, 2010)

I am 13 and love getting out with my dad. we have been predator hunting for 7 years without to much luck but this year we have done way better. We go out quite a bit and have made an electronic caller but have only gone out with it once . I have called in around 5 coyotes (probably more but never saw them)and 1 bobcat. a couple weeks ago i got my first coyote and it turned into a double 20 seconds later. The first time i went out i was hooked for life. every weekend i can't wait to get out the next day. goodluck everyone

My favorite quote is:
Hunt Hard,
Shoot Strait,
Kill clean, 
Apoligize to no one.
Wyatt Snell


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

I take my 8 year old son out as much as i can when its not to cold. he missed his first yote at 30 yards with his 22lr, he was a littel mad but was hooked from then on. trying to find a bigger gun that will fit him.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

No predator here for the little man but he did take a nice doe with a 6.5 Grendel this year. It's his first one at 7 years old.









Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

wyatt said:


> I am 13 and love getting out with my dad. we have been predator hunting for 7 years without to much luck but this year we have done way better. We go out quite a bit and have made an electronic caller but have only gone out with it once . I have called in around 5 coyotes (probably more but never saw them)and 1 bobcat. a couple weeks ago i got my first coyote and it turned into a double 20 seconds later. The first time i went out i was hooked for life. every weekend i can't wait to get out the next day. goodluck everyone
> 
> My favorite quote is:
> Hunt Hard,
> ...


Welcome, Wyatt! Good to have you here!


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

check this out.... Mike


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Pure Predator Calls said:


> View attachment 202
> check this out.... Mike


Now i'm jealous. Is that your boy?


----------



## Dawg Caller (Mar 8, 2010)

I love takeing kids out hunting. They are easyer to teach than adults(who already know it all), and its just plain fun to watch 'em take it all in.I've started two nephews out, both @about 5 years of age, both now great hunters in thier 20s, then a Grandson @ 6years old, now 17 who can't get enough whether its predators, turkeys, small game.........Now I'm itching to start the Great Grandson.....He will be 2 years old next week!!!!! Never too early....Keeps me young!!!


----------



## Dawg Caller (Mar 8, 2010)

Want a great cal. for that 8 yr. old? Try the .22 Hornet. No recoil or muzzle blast, (equals...no flinch), enough guts for 'yotes out to 100 yds.,minimal fur damage & just fun to shoot! Got my first Hornet @ 11 yrs. old & I'm still shootin' it today,(I'm 59),when I can pry it away from my Grandson.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

+ 1 on the 22 hornet, you may look at the NEF (new England Firearms) they have a youth model and you can buy extra barrels and adult buttstock later. it is only single shot and a break over but that helps helps teach them not to waist ammo and make their shot count also.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Great Job Little man, You too headhnter, My son took his first shot at deer with his bow at 9 years old, didnt hit it but it was still quite an accomplishment for a 9 year old. he Killed his first buck the same year out of the same stand with my 30 06, I asked him did the gun kick he said " no, was it supposed to" LOL the deer dropped right where it stood. needless to say we got some kind of excited.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Great Job Little man, You too headhnter, My son took his first shot at deer with his bow at 9 years old, didnt hit it but it was still quite an accomplishment for a 9 year old. he Killed his first buck the same year out of the same stand with my 30 06, I asked him did the gun kick he said " no, was it supposed to" LOL the deer dropped right where it stood. needless to say we got some kind of excited.


Took my daughter out for the first time in a blind with me when she was 16 months old. She was making so much noise I thought for sure we'd never see anything. Sure enough a half hour before dark a doe walked out. Would have probably had a shot until she peaked out the window and screemed, "A DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!"


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Used to haul the kids around in the back of the VW Golf, windows down, they'd be just a blowing on the grunt tubes, etc., any we'd see would just stand there or come walking closer, cheez, would joke with them about having the deer in the back seat strapped in between them, they thought that would be alright, could never bring myself to shooting one in front of them, let the son shoot the 250, he couldn't reach the trigger, look through the scope and have the butt in his shoulder all at the same time, to young, anyways he shot at a target and the scope clipped his eye, blood all over the place, you can all guess what MOM had to say about that to me. Go out by myself, see nothing, with the kids, deer every where?


----------

